# Need recipes for ducks, geese



## KIT.S (Oct 8, 2008)

I have been gifted with a couple dozen wild-caught geese and ducks. It's been a couple decades since I had so many available to us, so I'm out of practice on recipes.

How do those of you who hunt water fowl choose to cook them? These will be skinned, and they do have a little internal fat, but not like domestic fowl. I find it interesting that the Canada geese butcher out about the same size as the ducks.

Thanks for the suggestions.
Kit


----------



## farmerDale (Jan 8, 2011)

We always pluck them and slow roasted them with apples and celery and onions, so I can't help much with skinned recipes. I did want to mention Canada geese have MANY subspecies. They range from mallard duck size to 18 lbs. Some of the big Canadas feed a small army! lol.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Do an internet search (recipes for wild duck and geese) you will come up with a bunch. That same search thing holds true for any wild game.
these will get you started.


Goose Stew Recipe 

1 x Wild goose 
3 Tbsp. Butter 
3 c. Water 
2 x Onions sliced Poultry seasoning to taste 
2 c. Minced celery ribs with leaves 
1/2 c. Cooked wild rice 
Directions
Preheat oven to 350 degrees. 
Place goose in kettle with water, poultry seasoning and celery. Cover and simmer for 1 1/2 hrs. Reserve broth and place in refrigerator. Debone the goose. SautÃ©/fry the onions and celery in butter. Stir in reserved, degreased broth. Cover and simmer 5 min. In large kettle, combine goose, cooked rice, celery and onions. Serve when heated. 
This recipe yields 6 servings.


Roast goose.


wild goose
Salt & pepper
2 apples, sliced
1 onion, sliced
2 stalks celery, chopped
Bacon drippings
4 bacon slices
Rub inside of goose with salt and pepper. Stuff loosely with sliced onion, apple and celery. Brush bacon drippings or butter lightly over entire body. Place bacon slices over breast. Roast in 325 degree oven in covered roaster, adding two cups liquid to roaster or wrap breast in aluminum foil and roast in open pan, adding liquid. Baste frequently. Roast 15 minutes per pound or until tender. Remove stuffing and serve


Another roast goose recipe.


1 wild goose
1 tbsp. vinegar
Flour
Salt and pepper
1 onion


Clean goose well, season with salt, pepper and vinegar. Place an onion in cavity. Let stand overnight. Remove onion, dredge with flour and place in roasting pan in low oven (325 degrees). Roast uncovered until tender and browned, 20 to 25 minutes per pound basting with juices in pan. Goose may be filled with stuffing if desired. Allow 1 pound per person.



 Al


----------



## moonwolf (Sep 20, 2004)

If you have lots of lean meat from the breasts, waterfowl
Make excellent jerky. You can easily find the spice kits 
just for making goose (or duck) jerky.
Basically duck and goose are cooked the same, but don't always
taste the same based on what the fowls diet was.


----------



## KIT.S (Oct 8, 2008)

Thank you, all, and yes, of course I should have searched the web. Hey, I still use the telephone book, too, what can I say?
Anyway, after cleaning all those birds, I just sauteed breasts this evening,and they came out great. I'm looking forward to trying some of the offered recipes and some I found online.
Kit


----------



## medic4049 (Nov 4, 2014)

OK. Try grilling the goose for a special treat. Marinate your favorite way. I use zesty Italian. Sprinkle a lil Mccormick spicy. Chicken seasoning on it. Mmmmmmm. Grill like a ribeye. 

Or a special treat. Cut in about 1/2" strips and put a piece of bacon on it, roll it up and put a tooth pick to hold it. Grill it. Mmmmm. 

Duck I like in a crock pot when I'm in a hurry and don't want to cook. I cook 4 ducks deboned and skinless. 

Put ducks in. Then use one can of diced tomatoes with green cillis, put some garlic in, an onion, several taters, cook on low for 12 hrs, add some green beans in about an hour before you eat, some cornbread. Mmmmmmm

Too bad all the early season ducks are eaten cause I'm hungry.


----------



## Linhardt (Aug 25, 2010)

http://honest-food.net/


----------



## gundog10 (Dec 9, 2014)

Take a goose and stuff it with apples, cook covered in oven for 3-4 hours at 275. Remove and de-bone and cut into 2 inch chunks, dunk in milk then roll in a mixture of 50% corn meal and 50% flour with seasoning added.....Deep fry until golden brown. Warning, if you have friends over they will eat every last one.


----------



## jwal10 (Jun 5, 2010)

I remove the breast. Roast the rest and then add water and cook until meat falls from the bone. We use this for soup, casseroles, dumplings and anything we use chicken broth for. We marinate the breast in Italian dressing, then lay a couple slices of bacon over and roast in oven....James


----------

